# "LA CRUDA FEST" FREE MENUDO NEW YEAR DAY 2011



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

COME GET SOME MENUDO ON NEW YEARS DAY 2011 @ PLAZA PARK VISALIA CA. OFF OF HWY 198  HERE'S A FEW PICS FROM LAST YEAR.........


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Dam bro u had the pics huh
Ttt


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

SO COME OUT AND GET ALL THE MENUDO U CAN EAT THAT DAY ......... U PARTY ANIMALS U WILL NEED IT.. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:
SPONSOR BY

KEEBS 62


TRAFFIC C.C.

LOW&EASY C.C.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 1 2010, 12:09 AM~19207457
> *Dam bro u had the pics huh
> Ttt
> *


WENT BACK A FEW PAGES :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> COME GET SOME MENUDO ON NEW YEARS DAY 2011 @ PLAZA PARK VISALIA CA. OFF OF HWY 198  HERE'S A FEW PICS FROM LAST YEAR.........



I'M THERE!!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Everyone welcome just come n bring some love & support....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 1 2010, 08:45 PM~19214619
> *Everyone welcome just come n bring some love & support....
> *


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> > COME GET SOME MENUDO ON NEW YEARS DAY 2011 @ PLAZA PARK VISALIA CA. OFF OF HWY 198  HERE'S A FEW PICS FROM LAST YEAR.........
> 
> 
> I'M THERE!!


koo COMPA U PROBABLY WILL NEED IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> I'M THERE!!


koo COMPA U PROBABLY WILL NEED IT :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
Orale....
What are you tring to say Compa?? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Nov 30 2010, 11:39 PM~19207227
> *COME GET SOME MENUDO ON NEW YEARS DAY 2011 @ PLAZA PARK VISALIA CA. OFF OF HWY 198  HERE'S A FEW PICS FROM LAST YEAR.........
> 
> 
> ...


T T T


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

ill be there too :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 1 2010, 12:09 AM~19207462
> *
> 
> SO COME OUT AND GET ALL THE MENUDO U CAN EAT THAT DAY ......... U PARTY ANIMALS  U WILL NEED IT.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> koo COMPA U PROBABLY WILL NEED IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


Orale....
What are you tring to say Compa?? :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 
:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lucas93 (Feb 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:
I'll try to be there if I can wake up
:wow:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 2 2010, 01:37 PM~19220456
> *:nicoderm:    :wave: :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 4 2010, 01:09 AM~19234549
> *  :biggrin:
> *


WUTS UP!

STOP BY GET YOUR BOWL OF MENUDO! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 4 2010, 08:13 PM~19239836
> *WUTS UP!
> 
> STOP BY GET YOUR BOWL OF MENUDO!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 5 2010, 08:44 PM~19248525
> *T T T
> *


X62


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds real good see you guys out there 
at what time does it start


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Dec 5 2010, 09:55 PM~19249259
> *Sounds real good see you guys out there
> at what time does it start
> *


From 12:00 to 5:00 .....
Thanks for the support Rick :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

DONT MISS OUT ON THIS  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 5 2010, 11:30 PM~19250280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 5 2010, 10:30 PM~19250280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait :biggrin: see u there


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 6 2010, 07:28 PM~19257279
> *cant wait :biggrin: see u there
> *


I'm hungry already


So far we have a lot of people interested in 
"La cruda" fest so it looks like we going to have a good turn out ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Menudo run roll call!
:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 7 2010, 03:51 PM~19265167
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 5 2010, 11:30 PM~19250280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :cheesy: damn that looks good


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

lets make it happen 559


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 7 2010, 06:31 PM~19266708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 8 2010, 10:30 AM~19272097
> *
> *


WHAT UP SHOD SEE IF U CAN MAKE IT DOWN FOR SOME MENUDO :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 8 2010, 01:48 PM~19273769
> *WHAT UP SHOD SEE IF U CAN MAKE IT DOWN FOR SOME MENUDO :biggrin:
> *


SEE YOU THERE MR VP,CHERRY IS DOWN


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:0 
We going to have a good time ..... :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 8 2010, 09:52 PM~19279879
> *:0
> We going to have a good time ..... :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 8 2010, 09:12 PM~19278714
> *SEE YOU THERE MR VP,CHERRY IS DOWN
> *


 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 8 2010, 12:48 PM~19273769
> *WHAT UP SHOD SEE IF U CAN MAKE IT DOWN FOR SOME MENUDO :biggrin:
> *


free :naughty:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 9 2010, 07:53 PM~19287640
> *free :naughty:
> *


SI SI SI


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 8 2010, 09:12 PM~19278714
> *SEE YOU THERE MR VP,CHERRY IS DOWN
> *


koo BRO SOUNDS GOOD BRING A CARAVAN OF PEEPS WITH YOU THE MORE THE THE BETTER


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## TRAFFIC HD (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 1 2010, 12:09 AM~19207462
> *
> 
> SO COME OUT AND GET ALL THE MENUDO U CAN EAT THAT DAY ......... U PARTY ANIMALS  U WILL NEED IT.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Bump


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 9 2010, 09:41 PM~19288793
> *SI SI SI
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Should be a good turnout !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

HOME MADE FLYER BUT IT GETS THE POINT ACROSS :biggrin: MY DUAGHTER DID THE COLORING  SHE DID A HELL OF A JOB..........


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: nice COOK


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

i need some menudo 2mrrw


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Dec 11 2010, 12:20 AM~19299373
> *i need some menudo 2mrrw
> *


No u don't :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 10 2010, 11:52 PM~19298947
> *HOME MADE FLYER BUT IT GETS THE POINT ACROSS  :biggrin: MY DUAGHTER DID THE COLORING   SHE DID A HELL OF A JOB..........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> HOME MADE FLYER BUT IT GETS THE POINT ACROSS :biggrin: MY DUAGHTER DID THE COLORING  SHE DID A HELL OF A JOB..........


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 12 2010, 08:38 PM~19311151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NO ONIONS COMPA..... :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 12 2010, 08:38 PM~19311151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt 559 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 12 2010, 09:08 PM~19311498
> *NO ONIONS COMPA..... :biggrin:
> *


THAT WHAT MAKES THE MENUDO


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 14 2010, 12:35 AM~19321510
> *THAT WHAT MAKES THE MENUDO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

like the cause of the show....wish it was closer.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

good combo RIGHT HERE BEER & TRAFFIC GO TOGETHER :biggrin: OH YA AND HOMER


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 12 2010, 08:38 PM~19311151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WUTT UP COOK ?  TAKIN YOUR RIDE?


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

I WANT TO TAKE THE FAM OUT THERE !


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Dec 15 2010, 01:43 AM~19330978
> *I WANT TO TAKE THE FAM OUT THERE !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 14 2010, 11:44 PM~19330795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Dec 15 2010, 01:38 AM~19330962
> *WUTT UP COOK ?   TAKIN YOUR RIDE?
> *


 :no: :no: not ready will be for easter in fresno


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~GARZA 70 RAG~_@Dec 15 2010, 01:43 AM~19330978
> *I WANT TO TAKE THE FAM OUT THERE !
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait ur going i hope lots of menudo that day  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 15 2010, 12:44 AM~19330795
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 15 2010, 11:16 AM~19333419
> *:no:  :no: not ready will be for easter in fresno
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 15 2010, 01:41 PM~19334370
> *:nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 16 2010, 06:46 AM~19341726
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


X 63


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

COME GET SUM


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 16 2010, 11:16 PM~19349324
> *
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19349474
> *:wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHAT UP COMPA HOW U AND THE FAMILY DOING


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 16 2010, 10:54 AM~19343117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 16 2010, 09:26 AM~19342367
> *X 63
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

X70,000


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper !!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



























:h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 17 2010, 12:12 PM~19352739
> *T T T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper......


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

COME ON DOWN HOPPERS BLACK MAGIC GOING TO DO LIL SOMETHING OUT THERE   THANKS


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

This how we get established small start then next year hopefully bigger ......you know .....!!!!
And to add the more hopper we have we will put that money into The $ pot for all classes :biggrin: 

$25 FOR HOP ENTRY****
2 CARS MAKES A CLASS****

*SINGLE PUMP STREET *$100"STOCK TRAILING ARM MOUNTS" UP TO A 30" LOCK-UP---

*SINGLE PUMP SUPER STREET* $100"DROPPED UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNTS AND STOCK LOWER MOUNT LOCATION" UP TO A 35" LOCK-UP---

*SINGLE PUMP RADICAL* $100"ANYTHING GOES"*IF THE CAR GETS STUCK ITS DISQUALIFIED*---

*DOUBLE PUMP STREET*$100 "DROPPED UPPER TRAILING ARM MOUNT AND STOCK LOWER MOUNT LOCATION UP TO 35" LOCK-UP---

*DOUBLE PUMP RADICAL*$100 "ANYTHING GOES"*IF THE CAR GETS STUCK ITS DISQUALIFIED*---


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 18 2010, 06:32 PM~19363217
> *This how we get established small start then next year hopefully bigger ......you know .....!!!!
> And to add the more hopper we have we will put that money into The $ pot for all classes  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 18 2010, 05:32 PM~19363217
> *This how we get established small start then next year hopefully bigger ......you know .....!!!!
> And to add the more hopper we have we will put that money into The $ pot for all classes  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: wut up


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper...... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 18 2010, 06:03 PM~19362989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

This event is from 12:00 to 5:00 so get there early to get your free bowl of menudo.... and hopefully some good hopping action .....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 19 2010, 09:39 PM~19371776
> *This event is from 12:00 to 5:00 so get there early to get your free bowl of menudo.... and hopefully some good hopping action .....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 20 2010, 04:50 PM~19377800
> *Buuumper...
> *


 :0


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

cum get sumcome out and get sum menudo.........


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 21 2010, 12:54 AM~19382506
> * cum get sumcome out and get sum menudo.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
559


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALHILOW_@Dec 21 2010, 12:13 PM~19385248
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 559
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

X SIES-TRES 
:nicoderm:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

:thumbsup: Hope you also have a great turn out :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 21 2010, 07:22 PM~19388482
> *X SIES-TRES
> :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NewStart75 (Dec 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@Dec 22 2010, 02:32 AM~19391677
> *:thumbsup:  Hope you also have a great turn out  :biggrin:
> *


Hi Justina - Happy Holidays :biggrin:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NewStart75_@Dec 22 2010, 03:59 PM~19396679
> *Hi Justina - Happy Holidays  :biggrin:
> *



Hello Tommy :wave: :biggrin: Menudo Season... Cali is going to be smelling damn good on New Years Day!!!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@Dec 22 2010, 01:32 AM~19391677
> *:thumbsup:  Hope you also have a great turn out  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS U GUYS TOO


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@Dec 23 2010, 12:28 AM~19400699
> *Hello Tommy :wave:  :biggrin:    Menudo Season...  Cali is going to be smelling damn good on New Years Day!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

:biggrin: 
Buuumper
Hope to see you all there to start a new year off with a free bowl of menudo n entertainment ..


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Cant Wait ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 23 2010, 10:37 PM~19407812
> *Cant Wait ...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 24 2010, 12:06 AM~19408670
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Cholo Dj will be blasting the Tunes. Hopefully everyone can make it n have a good time ......... :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 24 2010, 01:17 PM~19412361
> *Cholo Dj will be blasting the Tunes. Hopefully everyone can make it n have a good time ......... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 24 2010, 01:17 PM~19412361
> *Cholo Dj will be blasting the Tunes. Hopefully everyone can make it n have a good time ......... :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper :biggrin:


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 23 2010, 10:37 PM~19407812
> *Cant Wait ...
> *


LETS DO IT RICHIE


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

LETS DO IT THE TRAFFIC WAY.............


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

T T T


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 25 2010, 09:58 PM~19420945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :h5: :h5:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 18 2010, 05:32 PM~19363217
> *$25 FOR HOP ENTRY****
> 2 CARS MAKES A CLASS****
> 
> ...


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

we might just have to stop by.... :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 25 2010, 11:29 PM~19421433
> *T T T
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

keebs can i enter the hop lol :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cherry 64_@Dec 25 2010, 04:39 PM~19419514
> *LETS DO IT RICHIE
> *


LLA SABES TRINO .


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

X 63
Q-VO RICHIE'S 59


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Dec 26 2010, 12:13 PM~19423414
> *we might just have to stop by.... :biggrin:
> *


COME ON DOWN SAVE U SUM GAS MONEY OVER THE HILL :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 26 2010, 08:34 PM~19427012
> *keebs can i enter the hop lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96+Dec 26 2010, 08:34 PM~19427012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you better lol.....


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

KEEBZ HOPPERS BACK IN THE DAYS


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 26 2010, 09:01 PM~19427768
> *KEEBZ HOPPERS BACK IN THE DAYS
> 
> 
> ...


i use to have them on video back in the day dont know what happen to that video :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 26 2010, 10:01 PM~19427768
> *KEEBZ HOPPERS BACK IN THE DAYS
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## Mijaz (Nov 20, 2010)

LIKE CUZZIN TO THE OLDIEZ HITT ME UP N I WILL SEND U FREE MUSIC ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Dec 27 2010, 12:51 PM~19431531
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 26 2010, 10:01 PM~19427768
> *<span style='font-family:Arial'>my g-body 10 yrs ago in H.S. (on Roadsters)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

roll call homies :biggrin: 

Brown Society will be out there


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper .....
Hope the weather holds up it says cloudy but no rain ..... so let's x are fingers :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 28 2010, 06:11 PM~19442917
> *Buuumper .....
> Hope the weather holds up it says cloudy but no rain ..... so let's x are fingers  :biggrin:
> *




:wave:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Dec 28 2010, 06:12 PM~19442926
> *:wave:
> *


What up Eddie$


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 28 2010, 06:11 PM~19442917
> *Buuumper .....
> Hope the weather holds up it says cloudy but no rain ..... so let's x are fingers  :biggrin:
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 28 2010, 05:11 PM~19442917
> *Buuumper .....
> Hope the weather holds up it says cloudy but no rain ..... so let's x are fingers  :biggrin:
> *


THIS IS WHAT THE FORCAST IS AS OF TODAY!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 28 2010, 10:07 PM~19445353
> *THIS IS WHAT THE FORCAST IS AS OF TODAY!
> 
> 
> ...


Let's hope It holds up  :squint:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 28 2010, 10:32 PM~19446360
> *Let's hope It holds up   :squint:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 28 2010, 05:23 PM~19442578
> *roll call homies :biggrin:
> 
> Brown Society will be out there
> *












LEAVE THAT GUY AT HOME HE WILL WANT TO EAT THE HOLE POT OF MENUDO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 28 2010, 11:09 PM~19446736
> *
> 
> 
> ...













this is the bowl red devil is gonna use :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 29 2010, 12:20 AM~19446832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOK LIKE HIS HELMET WHEN HE RIDES HIS BIKE


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

WHAT'S HAPPENING COOK LONG TIME NO SEE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 29 2010, 12:09 AM~19446736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Not sure what the deal is with these rules, all street cars have to have lowers in the stock position it don't make sense when all the pics of last years hoppers ALL have drops on the lower mounts ,Radical lockups don't fit in the fenderwell wheels under gastank but a streetcar still lowers down I don't get it just tryin to say that everyone don't use the same method of 
Rear lockup :biggrin: with that said I might come but the car aint hoppin in radical


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 29 2010, 07:25 AM~19447829
> *Not sure what the deal is with these rules, all street cars have to have lowers in the stock position it don't make sense when all the pics of last years hoppers ALL have drops on the lower mounts ,Radical lockups don't fit in the fenderwell wheels under gastank but a streetcar still lowers down I don't get it just tryin to say that everyone don't use the same method of
> Rear lockup :biggrin: with that said I might come but the car aint hoppin in radical
> *


come threw thats just to put some rules up but we can see when everyone gets there . :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 29 2010, 12:20 AM~19446832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuuumper.


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by V-TOWN ROLLERZ_@Dec 29 2010, 12:33 AM~19446939
> *WHAT'S HAPPENING COOK LONG TIME NO SEE
> *


WHAT UP BRO HOW U BEEN STOP BY U AND UR CLUB TO HAVE SOME MENUDO


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 29 2010, 07:25 AM~19447829
> *Not sure what the deal is with these rules, all street cars have to have lowers in the stock position it don't make sense when all the pics of last years hoppers ALL have drops on the lower mounts ,Radical lockups don't fit in the fenderwell wheels under gastank but a streetcar still lowers down I don't get it just tryin to say that everyone don't use the same method of
> Rear lockup :biggrin: with that said I might come but the car aint hoppin in radical
> *


STOP BY ANYWAYS RULES ARE KNOWN TO BE BROKEN :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Dec 29 2010, 09:41 PM~19453977
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We just got done fixin the car after the parade he was a little beat down but we ready bringing my bbqs too time to eat and hop :biggrin: and smoke


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2010, 07:59 AM~19457470
> *We just got done fixin the car after the parade he was a little beat down but we ready bringing my bbqs too time to eat and hop :biggrin: and smoke
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2010, 08:59 AM~19457470
> *We just got done fixin the car after the parade he was a little beat down but we ready bringing my bbqs too time to eat and hop :biggrin: and smoke
> *


KOOL see you there .....
12:00 to 5:00 its on .....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Dec 30 2010, 10:10 AM~19458425
> *KOOL see you there .....
> 12:00 to 5:00 its on .....
> *


Rain or shine. Still happening! :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt :happysad:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Thinking bout bringing a street single :biggrin: gonna bring some hot food to eat with menudo :biggrin:


----------



## LEE DAWG (Jan 30, 2010)

CAIIIILE!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2010, 11:49 PM~19464695
> *Thinking bout bringing a street single :biggrin: gonna bring some hot food to eat with menudo  :biggrin:
> *


Bring it .....


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Dec 31 2010, 06:12 AM~19465710
> *ttt
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Dec 31 2010, 07:18 AM~19466026
> *:uh:
> *


q-vo loco


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Dec 30 2010, 10:49 PM~19464695
> *Thinking bout bringing a street single :biggrin: gonna bring some hot food to eat with menudo  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Dec 31 2010, 08:46 AM~19466178
> *q-vo loco
> *


What's up robb


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Dec 30 2010, 01:30 PM~19459436
> *Rain or shine. Still happening! :thumbsup:
> 
> *


x70


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Rob M_@Dec 31 2010, 07:46 AM~19466178
> *q-vo loco
> *


wut up rob...where u been :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

see everyone n a lil bit :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 1 2011, 03:48 AM~19473247
> *see everyone n a lil bit  :biggrin:
> *


It going down see u there hoppers ....
8 so far should be good .....
Come get the menudo while it last ....
We have enough to feed 200 people


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

see you @ 12 rain or shine im done


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Today: Overcast with rain showers at times. High 53F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 60%. 
Tonight: Rain showers early will evolve into a more steady rain overnight. Low 41F. Winds ESE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 70%. Rainfall near a quarter of an inch.


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

AND A $5 RAFFLE FOR A PAIR OF 8" COMP. CYLINDERS WITH 1/2" PORT


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

had a good time chillin with the homies n the rain lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help n support....
Big ups for all the true ridaz that stayed true to the game ...
Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy ..
Navarro customs, Traffic cc , :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 1 2011, 07:05 PM~19476891
> *Thanks everyone for your help n support....
> Big ups for all the true ridaz that stayed true to the game ...
> Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy ..
> ...


good looking out on everything guys..had a good time   Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy..from straight clownin


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 1 2011, 06:05 PM~19476891
> *Thanks everyone for your help n support....
> Big ups for all the true ridaz that stayed true to the game ...
> Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy ..
> ...


:thumbsup: COOL TURN OUT.  

:biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

the hopping videos will be up shortly there down loading


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 1 2011, 07:49 PM~19477262
> *good looking out on everything guys..had a good time    Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy..from straight clownin
> 
> 
> ...


Batman looks Gangsta...... :biggrin: 
Issac y did u chop shop that pic of all of us ? 
Nevermind I'm really that fat lol


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 1 2011, 06:54 PM~19477307
> *Batman looks Gangsta...... :biggrin:
> Issac y did u chop shop that pic of all of us ?
> Nevermind BLAME IT ON THE MENUDO!  :biggrin:*


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 1 2011, 07:49 PM~19477262
> *good looking out on everything guys..had a good time    Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy..from straight clownin
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TURN OUT TOLD U KEEBS ONLY THE TRUE RIDAS WOULD B OUT RAIN OR SHINE


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 1 2011, 07:59 PM~19477350
> *BLAME IT ON THE MENUDO!  :biggrin:
> *


Lol


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 1 2011, 06:05 PM~19476891
> *Thanks everyone for your help n support....
> Big ups for all the true ridaz that stayed true to the game ...
> Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy ..
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> GOOD TURN OUT TOLD U KEEBS ONLY THE TRUE RIDAS WOULD B OUT RAIN OR SHINE
> [/quote
> ]
> :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 1 2011, 08:03 PM~19477386
> *GOOD TURN OUT TOLD U KEEBS ONLY THE TRUE RIDAS WOULD B OUT RAIN OR SHINE
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 1 2011, 07:08 PM~19477432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pics


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 1 2011, 08:10 PM~19477444
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Team clowning n stacklife put it down :0


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

MONEY GREEN, JUANCHO63, keebs62, biglouz64, cook1970



whats up homies :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 1 2011, 07:14 PM~19477482
> *Team clowning n stacklife put it  down  :0
> *



X 63


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 1 2011, 07:16 PM~19477504
> *MONEY GREEN, JUANCHO63, keebs62, biglouz64, cook1970
> whats up homies  :biggrin:
> *


WUTS UP BROTHA! :biggrin:


----------



## JUANCHO63 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 1 2011, 07:16 PM~19477504
> *MONEY GREEN, JUANCHO63, keebs62, biglouz64, cook1970
> whats up homies  :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP CHRIS?


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 1 2011, 08:17 PM~19477515
> *WUTS UP BROTHA!  :biggrin:
> *


Dam money hit another event in the rain .....Traffic style....
We need to break that ....LOL


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 1 2011, 07:49 PM~19477262
> *good looking out on everything guys..had a good time    Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy..from straight clownin
> 
> 
> ...


x70 WANT TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT IN THE RAIN TODAY TO BRING IN THE NEW YEAR.TRAFFIC,LOW&EASY,KEEBZ,STRAIGHT CLOWIN,BROWN SOCIETY,NUESTRA PRIDE,USO,CHICANO PRIDE,FUNKY OLD SCHOOL KUSTOM,KING FISH&CREW AND SOLO RYDERS THANKS ONCE AGAIN THE MENUDO WAS OFF THE HOOK ,,,,,,,,,,,,,</span>


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 1 2011, 07:23 PM~19477564
> *Dam money hit another event in the rain .....Traffic style....
> We need to break that ....LOL
> *


FOCK IT..... ITS JUST WATER!  :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 1 2011, 07:25 PM~19477573
> *X 63</span>*


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 1 2011, 08:14 PM~19477482
> *Team clowning n stacklife put it  down  :0
> *


X70 THANKS TEAM CLOWIN


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 1 2011, 08:26 PM~19477583
> *FOCK IT.....  ITS JUST WATER!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

straight clownin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

cook1970, straight clownin, dragstermark, MONEY GREEN, montemanls, SEISKUATRO,SS, CHROME-N-PAINT, keebs62



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

brown society ..team clownin putting it down rain or shine


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

stack life


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 1 2011, 07:33 PM~19477639
> *brown society ..team clownin putting it down rain or shine
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

stack life


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 1 2011, 08:33 PM~19477639
> *brown society ..team clownin putting it down rain or shine
> 
> 
> ...


Like always 559 ridng :0


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 1 2011, 08:26 PM~19477583
> *FOCK IT.....  ITS JUST WATER!  :biggrin:
> *


Yup


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin: final finale :biggrin:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 1 2011, 07:26 PM~19477583
> *FOCK IT.....  ITS JUST WATER!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by felix96_@Jan 1 2011, 07:56 PM~19477827
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 1 2011, 08:25 PM~19477573
> *x70 WANT TO THANK EVERY ONE THAT CAME OUT IN THE RAIN TODAY TO BRING IN THE NEW YEAR.TRAFFIC,LOW&EASY,KEEBZ,STRAIGHT CLOWIN,BROWN SOCIETY,NUESTRA PRIDE,USO,CHICANO PRIDE,FUNKY OLD SCHOOL KUSTOM,KING FISH&CREW AND SOLO RYDERS THANKS ONCE AGAIN THE MENUDO WAS OFF THE HOOK ,,,,,,,,,,,,,</span>
> *


XBUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Buuumper :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Bullet edition Honda


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 1 2011, 08:31 PM~19477623
> *straight clownin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2011, 09:58 PM~19478404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Bullet edition Honda








LET IT BE KNOWN THIS IS THE CAR THAT PUT ME ON THEE MAP


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

GOOD PICS RICHIE!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Thats all the picture i have of LA CRUDA FEST. Rain scared alot of jente away but next year it will only get better. :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Jan 1 2011, 10:14 PM~19478567
> *Bullet edition Honda
> 
> 
> ...


Pinche Joe se va aquitar Trino. :roflmao:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2011, 10:19 PM~19478625
> *Pinche Joe se va aquitar Trino. :roflmao:
> *


OH WELL :biggrin: LRM PROMISED HIM FRONT PAGE W/CENTERFOLD :0 IT IS WHAT IT IS


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 1 2011, 10:16 PM~19478590
> *GOOD PICS RICHIE!!
> *


Gracias Ralph...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19478609
> *Thats all the picture i have of LA CRUDA FEST. Rain scared alot of jente away but next year it will only get better.  :thumbsup:
> *


X70 RICHIE THANKS FOR COMING BY HOPE TOO SEE U NEXT YEAR WITH ONE OF YOUR RYDES


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by keebs62_@Jan 1 2011, 07:05 PM~19476891
> *Thanks everyone for your help n support....
> Big ups for all the true ridaz that stayed true to the game ...
> Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy ..
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Jan 1 2011, 10:49 PM~19478921
> *X70 RICHIE THANKS FOR COMING BY HOPE TOO SEE U NEXT YEAR WITH ONE OF YOUR RYDES
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

This was hella fun I cant wait to get something goin, next time may be the weather will be on our side but much thanks to Navarro customs for putting this on and straight clownin, keebs, Traffic all the riders all the hoppers it was refreshing to see new cars and get in some dope ass hopping :biggrin:  :biggrin:  that hopping Honda made my new year and gives me an idea for a new hopping class :biggrin: compact


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2011, 10:17 PM~19478609
> *Thats all the picture i have of LA CRUDA FEST. Rain scared alot of jente away but next year it will only get better.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*CONGRADS GUYS LOOKED LIKE A NICE TURN OUT :thumbsup: *


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 2 2011, 03:54 PM~19483406
> *CONGRADS GUYS LOOKED LIKE A NICE TURN OUT  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Eddie ....was good especially the menudo...the rain scared some peeps but we maid the best of it ...
559 all day thats how the true Mexicans do it ....lol


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2011, 09:14 PM~19478570
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:wow: hno: hno:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 04:44 PM~19483840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 04:44 PM~19483840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jan 2 2011, 04:44 PM~19483840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Jan 2 2011, 12:24 AM~19479661
> *This was hella fun I cant wait to get something goin, next time may be the weather will be on our side but much thanks to Navarro customs for putting this on and straight clownin, keebs, Traffic all the riders all the hoppers it was refreshing to see new cars and get in some dope ass hopping  :biggrin:    :biggrin:   that hopping Honda made my new year and gives me an idea for a new hopping class  :biggrin: compact
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

Greetings to all. Hope you had a Great Holiday Season

Just want to announce the launching of my website for 2011 with events updates from Car Shows, Concerts, Interviews, Music Videos Shoots, Exhibits....etc. 

I will be posting a Gallery page with pictures of the events. I will also be launching a new design for my clothing brand dedicated to the Lowriding scene. Stay tune for the pre-sale announcement.

Photography is also in the works. Hit me up for rates. 

Keep on riding!!!

Stubborn4Life

Stay Stubborn

Check out the website here… <a href=\'http://www.stubbornforlife.com\' target=\'_blank\'>Stubbornforlife</a>


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2011, 09:17 PM~19478609
> *Thats all the picture i have of LA CRUDA FEST. Rain scared alot of jente away but next year it will only get better.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :squint: I KNOW YOU TOOK MORE PICS... TE MIRE! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 3 2011, 11:02 PM~19496953
> *:squint: I KNOW YOU TOOK MORE PICS...  TE MIRE!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stepituptattoo (Aug 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 3 2011, 03:15 AM~19488743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damasio ur ride gets up.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jan 3 2011, 11:02 PM~19496953
> *:squint: I KNOW YOU TOOK MORE PICS...  TE MIRE!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


















































:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19506597
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 4 2011, 10:00 PM~19506597
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 4 2011, 10:00 PM~19506597
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

THANK YOU


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19506597
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful 63
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

good menudo, clean rides, and some entertaining hopping......hope it only gets bigger


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Dec 29 2010, 11:15 PM~19455083
> *WHAT UP BRO HOW U BEEN STOP BY U AND UR CLUB TO HAVE SOME MENUDO
> *


BEEN DOING OK bRO JUST GETTING READY FOR THE SHOW SEASON. SORRY bRO WE WOULD HAVE STOPPED BY BUT EVERYONE WAS OUT OF TOWN FOR THE NEW YEAR SO HOPEFULLY NEXT TIME.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Jan 6 2011, 11:17 PM~19527715
> *good menudo, clean rides, and some entertaining hopping......hope it only gets bigger
> *


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 2 2011, 04:17 PM~19484089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


new years 2011had a great time watch out 2012:thumbsup:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

straight clownin said:


> good looking out on everything guys..had a good time   Menudo was off the hook thanks Low & Easy..from straight clownin


having a good time


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

cook1970 said:


> new years 2011had a great time watch out 2012:thumbsup:


*9th ANNUAL NEW YEARS EVE DANCE*
*SPONSORED BY*
*L.I.F.E.*
*{LOWRIDES~INTERGRATED~FOR~EQUALITY}*
*SATURDAY DEC.31 2011 7PM TO 1AM VISALIA ELK’S LODGE 3100 W. MAIN St.*
*$15 IN ADVANCE PER PERSON FOR MORE INFO:*
*$20 AT THE DOOR GABINO SAUCEDO @ (559)723-6010*:thumbsup:


----------



## ElProfeJose (Apr 2, 2011)

The cruda fest sounds like you guys will be busy. Lol !!!!! TTT


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

LETS DO THIS///////////


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

The weather calls for 68 degress,,, its gona be a sunny day even better,,, is it just menudo or we bar-b-qing so i kno wat to take????


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

cook1970 said:


> LETS DO THIS///////////


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

THANKS TO COOK & TRAFFIC AND ALL PARTICIPITANTS:thumbsup:IT WAS A GOOD DAY TTT:thumbsup:


----------

